# On the topic of Octopus.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

And now....for something completely different.....

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/dail...ed-amateur-photographer-ginger-132845971.html


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Aha, read about this the other day.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Somehow I really can't feel all that sorry for the bird.. octopus wins.. bird loses..life goes on.. but boy, it would have been cool to be there. Octopi fascinate me.. as do squid. Intelligent, sensitive creatures, but everybody has to eat something, right ?. Amazing the photographer was on hand and able to get shots like that, in so short a time.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

There is a discovery clip about an octopus catching a shark and ate it in an aquarium somewhere in the states. They sure are fearless.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

randy said:


> There is a discovery clip about an octopus catching a shark and ate it in an aquarium somewhere in the states. They sure are fearless.


Seattle Aquarium


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

This vid was posted on CNN just a couple of days back - perhaps a little cuter??

http://ireport.cnn.com/docs/DOC-782459


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

lol, that woman wanted to save the seagull...


----------

